# être chez quelqu´un



## idiomina

Pour dire qu'on est chez qn, dans leur maison, est-ce correct de dire, 

Esta en la casa de una amiga     o      Esta en casa de una amiga.

Creo que es la primera, la segunda no suena bien pero no estoy segura. 

Gracias!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Estoy/estamos en la casa de una amiga/o
Puedes ponerlo o no, segun desees


----------



## pixma

Pues a mí me suena más natural sin "la":

"Está en casa de una amiga".


----------



## Brabol

idiomina said:


> Pour dire qu'on est chez qn, dans leur maison, est-ce correct de dire,
> 
> Est*á* en la casa de una amiga o Est*á* en casa de una amiga.
> 
> Creo que es la primera, la segunda no suena bien pero no estoy segura.
> 
> Gracias!


Ambas están correctas, pero personalmente prefiero la segunda.


----------



## Gévy

También me parece más natural sin "la". Al menos en España, se suele decir: está en casa de una amiga.

Y también :

- ven a casa
- no me moveré de casa
- tenemos invitados en casa.
- me he puesto ropa de andar por casa

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Por lo que a mí respecta, yo jamás diría *está en la casa de*.

María Moliner dice: "cuando 'casa' lleva una preposición con la que forma una expresión de lugar, va directamente unida a ella sin artículo ni adjetivo posesivo, a menos que éste sea necesario para determinar de quién es la casa de que se trata". Y en uno de los ejemplos dice: *No le encontré en casa*.

Y ya que estamos (y creo que es un caso similar), fíjense que no dice *de quién es la casa de la que se trata*.


----------



## susantrek

Ambas formas (en casa de/ en la casa de) son correctas, en España utilizan más la primera y en Sudamérica la segunda.


----------



## pejeman

En México decimos "en casa de una amiga".

Saludos.


----------



## Tilitili

je vais chez toi cette soir

qué significa esta frase?
gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Tilitili:

Je vais chez toi ce soir: Voy a tu casa esta noche.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tilitili

muchas gracias gévy, y yo que pensé que me habían dicho algo malo, jajaj


----------



## Manuchao

Hola a todos!
Tengo una duda en una frase de _Les liaison dangereuses (Las amistades peligrosas_). Ésta es la frase:
"*Je dirai que je suis malade, pour me dispenser de passer chez Maman".* Mi propuesta es: "Diré que estoy enferma y así tendré una excusa (me libraré) para pasar por casa de mamá". 
No sé si tal vez quiere decir "quedarme en casa de mamá"

Agradeceré cualquier sugerencia.
Gracias


----------



## Marlluna

Yo pondría: "Diré que estoy enferma y así no tendré que ir a casa de mamá". 
Manuchao, tengo ya algo lejana la lectura de "Les liaisons dangereuses" (que por cierto, me encantó), pero dudo de si este "chez Maman" es realmente "la casa de" o "sus habitaciones" o "aposentos".


----------



## yserien

Ambas cosas.


----------



## Gervacia

Comment dire la rue en bas de chez moi est calme


----------



## yserien

Mi calle está tranquila, en calma.


----------



## Annalees

Mi calle es tranquila - la calle dónde vivo es tranquila


----------



## maralma

Buenas noches a todos, 

Me gustaría que me aclaraseis una duda que tengo con estas palabras, que diferencia hay entre una y otra? será que para decir algo general de tu casa se dice "Ma maison" y cuando te refieres a invitar a alguien a venir a tu casa se dice "Chez moi"? 

Chez moi y Ma maison ?

Igual es una tonteria pero no se cuando se dice una o la otra. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## bib76

Bonsoir.
Je ne vais te donner que des exemples d'utilisation :
- viens manger chez moi
- viens manger à la maison
- ma maison est grande (ou autre)
En revanche, "viens manger à ma maison" n'est pas correct.


----------



## maralma

Merci beaucoup pour t´aide.

À bientôt


----------



## yserien

Merci beaucoup pour *ton aide.*


----------

